# Anyone have any good homemade shrimp food recipes?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

check out my webpage, under the foods category, there's invertebites green. It lists the ingredients there and you could use that as a starting point. I make each batch by hand with organic ingredients.

give it a shot! Shrimp love it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> check out my webpage, under the foods category, there's invertebites green. It lists the ingredients there and you could use that as a starting point. I make each batch by hand with organic ingredients.
> 
> give it a shot! Shrimp love it!


Cool! Thanks Liam! And I would just be honored if you, the king of shrimp (aka shrimp pimp) would check out and comment on the thread hyperlinked in my signature! Thank you, your shrimpiness, best regards,

Kiran


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

I just made an experimental batch of shrimp food. 

It contains: green split pea powder, oatmeal flour, dried cherry tomato powder, fresh carrot juice, garlic powder, and unflavored gelatin. 

Some water was needed to dissolve the gelatin to prevent cooking of the ingredients. Mixed everything together and let it set over night. 

Now it is all cubed and set out to dry. Pictures of the finished product coming soon. roud:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Next time use Agar agar instead of gelatin, gelatin isn't good for shrimp.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Next time use Agar agar instead of gelatin, gelatin isn't good for shrimp.


Really? My RCS seem to love unflavored gelatin. Plus, it is hard for me to come by Agar agar unless I get it through the internet. 

What about using egg as a binder or cornstarch?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Cambrian Creature said:


> Really? My RCS seem to love unflavored gelatin. Plus, it is hard for me to come by Agar agar unless I get it through the internet.
> 
> What about using egg as a binder or cornstarch?


Go to a health food store. They'll have agar flakes.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Problem with gelatin is that it's made from bovine protein. It's 90% animal protein. Not only does it foul water very quickly, it also can lead to molting problems especially in younger shrimp.

Egg would be the same problem, high animal protein, foul water quickly.

My question is, why do you need a binder? Can you just leave that out, mix your dry ingredients with water and then let them bind to themselves upon drying out? Or maybe visit an asian market and get some unsweetened agar agar powder if you really need it.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

What about using fish or shrimp protein? Or should we try to keep it all vegetarian? 

I did some reading and found out that ornamental shrimp are considered omnivores. Is this correct?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Are the ingredients blended raw or are they being cooked or blanched to soften them up first?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Why don't you just bake it all together?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Cambrian Creature said:


> What about using fish or shrimp protein? Or should we try to keep it all vegetarian?
> 
> I did some reading and found out that ornamental shrimp are considered omnivores. Is this correct?


They are omnivores, however they do not do well on a high protein diet. Their diet should consist roughly 30% meat protein and 70% vegetable matter. This allows for a good growth rate and supplies enough protein for growth and egg production in females. 

This is all relative though, your shrimp will probably be fine using gelatin, I just like my shrimp to have a good diet, and no junk food.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I like this threat. Gives me great ideas.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya, this is giving me some ideas too to try. lol. I don't have a dehydrator, but I assume a slow over back until its all dry would do roughly the same thing. I got a few ideas, barley straw pellets which my shrimp love, spinach, zuchini, some brine shrimp and bloodworms for the protein, Mosara Old Sea Mud to get some trace minerals directly into the food, bit of this and that. lol. 

5 different shrimp tanks, 6 different types of shrimp, some are more picky so hopefully I can make something everyone will like. lol.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's my recipe for CRS,
spirulina algae powder
spinish
carot
green peas
blueberry
broccoli
commerial shrimp food (shrimp pellet or flakes)
shrimp minerals (montmorillonite)
agar agar

My shrimps love it !


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

ramawo said:


> Here's my recipe for CRS,
> spirulina algae powder
> spinish
> carot
> ...


Do you mix it all up, and then bake it till its dry and break off little pieces or how do you feed that?


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

-boil or steam the veg’s and make the shrimp food to powder
-put all ingredients with some water to blend it to paste
-heat up the agar agar and mix with paste
-leave the paste on flat foil sheet and sundry for 2 days
-cut it to 1/4 to 1/2 inch and store to freezer
I feed twice a week for my shrimp. Directly put it to tank, it will sink after
Hopefully you can understand my pool english.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Where do you guys get some of the ingredients like algae powders and barley pellets and sea mud?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Where do you guys get some of the ingredients like algae powders and barley pellets and sea mud?


I haven't made mine yet, but barely pellets are usually available at any pond or LFS. They are used in ponds to soften the water and suck up nitrates, but shrimp love them to eat. Algae powder is a natural product that you can buy at any health food store, etc. Old Sea Mud is a Mosara shrimp product and can be bought through many members on here. Mordalphus sells it, as I'm sure other members do too. Mine was just a rough list of what I think I would add to it, give or take. I'll think more on it and try and figure out a rough % wise for proteins and stuff and give it a shot. Its winter here and no sun, so I'll try a low oven bake instead.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info...some of that I never heard of and the rest I just never looked into it. I would like to try some home made food, I used to feed my bichirs homemade food and they LOVED it and seemed very healthy.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

My cubes have finished drying (for the most part). Here are the pictures of the finished product I promised.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty interesting. Let us know how they like it!


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

I added one cube to the tank and 3/5 of the shrimp population were in a feeding frenzy before lights out. 

When I checked up on them this morning a good number of them were swimming around the tank and performing aquabatics, it reminded me of an airshow. 

I am guessing it was the fresh carrot juice I used because that stuff can be very sweet and now I have a tank energetic (if not hyper) shrimp. :icon_lol:


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Somewhatshocked has started making very good foods. You should talk to him!


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there, 

I understand this is a old post, but I really need help. I made some vege with agar agar, but the min I put it in water it melts. I air dry it for 2 days but it does seems too dry for me. Should I bake it?


----------

